# Do you need the presta valve nut?



## Craigyboy (6 Sep 2009)

Just got my bike back from a repair but he forgot to put the nuts back on the presta valves. 

Do I need these nuts to lock the valves or are they ok without them?


----------



## kyuss (6 Sep 2009)

They'll be fine without. I've had a few tubes that don't even have a threaded valve let alone a locknut. They're there really just to help you stop tearing the valve off if you're a bit ham-fisting when pumping up tyres.


----------



## Joe24 (6 Sep 2009)

kyuss said:


> They'll be fine without. I've had a few tubes that don't even have a threaded valve let alone a locknut. They're there really just to help you stop tearing the valve off if you're a bit ham-fisting when pumping up tyres.



Ive had the nut on and torn alot of valves off tubes.
The only use i have is that it hold the tube out so when you pump it up from flat, it doesn't go back in the hole. That is about it.
I don't have them on my bikes. I chose to lose a few grammes and not have them on.


----------



## Randochap (6 Sep 2009)

It has a purpose: to stop the tube migrating around the rim and possible chaffing of tube near stem.

Notice how often that happens on Shraeders.


----------



## jay clock (6 Sep 2009)

I do triathlons and to avoid the hassle of fiddling around with the locking rings and the caps I just leave them off. Just in case I ever need to change a p* in a race. I also now try and buy the smooth sided valves (unthreaded)


----------



## Randochap (6 Sep 2009)

kyuss said:


> They're there really just to help you stop tearing the valve off if you're a bit ham-fisting when pumping up tyres.



That will still happen if you are "ham-fisted," as nut doesn't stop pulling the tube up against rim.

That's why I recommend the Topeak Road Morph, which is like a mini track pump.

Incedentally, here's how to change a tube.


----------



## monstadog (6 Sep 2009)

I once had a puncture and couldnt change the tube because the nut had seized/oxidised onto the valve. Luckily I had a repair kit as well as a spare tube so fixed it in situ. All nuts removed now!


----------



## Randochap (6 Sep 2009)

monstadog said:


> I once had a puncture and couldnt change the tube because the nut had seized/oxidised onto the valve.



Bicycle maintenance.


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Sep 2009)

- yes - lube your valve nuts weekly, or suffer the consequences!
+1 to _The only use i have is that it hold the tube out so when you pump it up from flat, it doesn't go back in the hole. That is about it. _- especially true with a push on pump.


----------



## Joe24 (6 Sep 2009)

monstadog said:


> I once had a puncture and couldnt change the tube because the nut had seized/oxidised onto the valve. Luckily I had a repair kit as well as a spare tube so fixed it in situ. All nuts removed now!



Why didnt you just rip the valve off? I would have done. 

I personally hate the Blackburn mini pump i have. The times ive used it, it has ripped the valve off as ive been pumping, or the little screw bit in the middle of the valve has bent and come off.
I hate the bloody thing.
Wish i did go for the Topeak Road Morph, and if something happens to my Blackburn and its broken beyond repair, ill get one.
But until then, ill keep using someone elses mini pump if i can, and not use my Blackburn!

Anyway, back on the topic of nuts.


----------



## jimboalee (7 Sep 2009)

I throw those nuts away.

I use Jante rim tape which has a nice soft edge at the valve orifice.

I too have bought 'plain diameter' presta valved tubes and had no trouble.

They are a waste of Steel and chrome resources.


----------



## youngoldbloke (7 Sep 2009)

The Lezyne mini pumps with screw on hoses look like a good idea. I use a Topeak Micro Rocket CB, which has such a light easy action it is hard to damage the valve, and it manages to put a good amount of air into the tyre too.


----------



## gavintc (7 Sep 2009)

youngoldbloke said:


> - yes - lube your nuts weekly, or suffer the consequences!
> .



I could not help but laugh when I read this. Sorry, I did remove the word 'valve' to improve the comedic value.


----------



## inaperfectworld (20 Sep 2009)

i followed a thread about ripped valves from tubes and some people blame the nut (seems to make sense :if the valve is held by this nut and the tube migrates around the tyre then the valve must rip); so i tighten it to pump up and release it to ride. other advice was to file round the hole in wheel to reduce sharp edges and 1 bloke said his ripped valves stopped when he put a disc of old inner tube around the tube valve and then replacing tube back in wheel


----------

